# $149.00 4000w Generator (champion) After $150.00 Rebate: From Checker, Kragen , Shucks, Murrays



## Ghosty

Here in the link for the generator: Champion 4000 Watt Peak Power generator

Have no idea how this generator works -- or the quality -- but it is a CHAMPION model and my grand dad and dad both have a Champion and seem to like them .. and for this price you can't go wrong..

But this seems like a great deal

Personally i have never seen one priced this low....

Says on the box that it even has an 30 amp RV connection.....

*4000 W Champion generator. On sale for $299.00 at Kragen Auto, Schucks, Murrays, and Checkers. But I also found this $150.00 rebate good from 03/10/2008 to 03/29/2008*.[/

*The part number is Part # C46540*

The guy at Checker says tha tthe generator normally sells for 339.00 ... but is on sale for 299.00 and with the rebate this makes this deal $149.00 after rebate.

Totally cool...

The rebate form is here: $150 rebate for 4000 watt generator

Here in the link for the generator: Champion 4000 Watt Peak Power generator

and - here is a survey that you can fill out after you have your reciept -- i think that Murray will give you 25% discount coupon off -- Great Customer  -- (ok - hereis where your integrity comes in -- apparently if you fill out the Great Customer survey and just throw in bogus transaction number and bogus store number -- they will still email you a good coupon to be used in the store -- they mailed me a 25% off coupon via email and I was just playing around to see if it worked -- and no -- i won't be using the coupon -- but thats just me)

OK -- here is my legal caveat -- make sure that the place that you are purchasing this from is on the rebate. -- so please make sure that if you get this generator that it matches the one on the rebate form and that you can use the rebate on the particular location you purchased it from...

Sorry about that -- every now and then I slip into my alternate persona...

I think if you ship it instead of pickuing it up it runs 45-60 bucks for shipping the kid was saying...

LOL

anyway -- packing the trailer as we speak for the TEXAS Rally -- suppose to have great weather all week -- lows 60 .. high 83... now if we can just keep MSWALT from wearing that SPEEDO ... LOL


----------



## tdvffjohn

. now if we can just keep MSWALT from wearing that SPEEDO ... LOL

All that great info and you leave me with this image..........oh my gosh


----------



## Airboss

Man, I'm all over that. Local store has 4 in stock, hope they last until I get off work.


----------



## 2500Ram

Just be warned, I own one of these gens and yes it does work very well but is nothing more than your Briggs and Stratton (sp) 6hp law mower motor with a big muffler. It isn't loud but it is not quiet either. I run mine with a 50' 10g extension cord I made to hide it more and can still hear it in the trailer if it's quiet. I would never use this in a campground. If your boon docking somewhere go for it. Emergency use at home or working construction absolutely buy this but if your thinking of camping in a campground think Yamaha and Honda gens for quiet.

I've had mine for 3+ years. I change the oil every 40 or so hours of use (it only takes 1/2 qt) drain the fuel tank by pulling the hose from the carb and put the extra fuel from the tank back into a gas can. Run the engine until the carb bowl is dry (motor dies) and it's winterized to me. Fill it up with fuel come spring, leave the on off switch in the off position for 3 pulls, then switch to on and it fires on the first pull every time. If I leave fuel in the tank and lines it ALWAYS starts on the 1st or 2nd pull as long as I remember the choke.

The quietest way to point this gen is with the exhaust pointing back to camp. On the darkside there is a 500 or more post on these gens.

This gen will work our AC at home ~6000ft but get any higher and it's a no go, never tried the microwave but will not work a coffee pot at 9000 ft, with or without my extension cord







. I do have an adjustable carb they sent me but I haven't put it on yet. So if your at altitude be aware your ac might or might not work.

The person I was dealing with 3 years ago when they first came out was Paul Kohl I hope he's still around. Great person to deal with and great customer service, I even had his personal cell phone at one time. I was having problems with a gen, he tested one with a new AC unit he just bought and said it worked fine, I said ship me that gen and HE DID. 2 broken motor mounts later, shipped overnight by Paul everything was fixed. I have nothing bad to say about this gen other than you get what you pay for. Don't expect Honda quiet and it is not a sign wave gen so be careful with electronics but I've been using everything in my trailer with the gen, LCD, DVD, Laptop, converter everything with no problems.

Good luck


----------



## Carey

I have one to.. great deal!

It defiantly is much quieter than the contractor gens. The camp grounds we have been to, ours is quieter than most. Nobody has ever made a peep about our Champion gen.. We have actually had severel comments on how quiet it is.

It passes CARB and all US Forest Service standards, so there is nothing anyone can say if youd like to use this gen.

Carey


----------



## 2500Ram

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have one to.. great deal!
> 
> It defiantly is much quieter than the contractor gens. The camp grounds we have been to, ours is quieter than most. Nobody has ever made a peep about our Champion gen.. We have actually had severel comments on how quiet it is.
> 
> It passes CARB and all US Forest Service standards, so there is nothing anyone can say if youd like to use this gen.
> 
> Carey


I have one of the first gens so maybe with the upgrade with the 30 amp plug (I don't have) they got much quieter.

Again I really like the gen ours is too noisy for a campground.

For the price if it's true I'm thinking of buying another one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wonder if is will wake up the neighbors...3 states away.


----------



## ColoradoChip

I just ordered one for in-store pickup tomorrow. FYI, they also have cheapo 150W inverters for $19.99 if you need one. I had one that my brother seems to have absconded with, so I just ordered another one. The $150 rebate seems like it's for real as well.


----------



## Airboss

I picked one up yesterday. $150!!! Whoo-hoo!!!

Okay, I'm not really that excited about waiting for my rebate, but come on, for this price it's at least worth a try. Anything Japanese that puts out that kind of wattage is in the THOUSANDS!

One quick word - The price listed is for online orders with store pick-up. I didn't notice that and when I went to get mine they said "Sorry, but you have to order it online to get that price." Well, I wasn't going to drive 1.5 hours round-trip to go home and order it online so I showed them the printout of the web page with the price on it and they said "Good enough for me!"


----------



## ColoradoChip

Picked mine up yesterday and fired it up today. Not the quietest out there, but definitely tolerable for $150! I also ordered the wheel kit from Cabelas for about $50.00, as the generator is almost 100 lbs empty.


----------

